# Zugriff auf Soziales Netzwerk mittels Java?



## vandread (22. Aug 2012)

hallo leute,

ich bin mir jetzt nicht zu 100% sicher ob ich hier im richtigen themen bereich bin...

aber ich fang einfach mal an, mir ist im moment extrem langweilig und ich wollte einfach mal just 4 fun lernen wie man ein programm schreibt (hier jetzt mal in java) welches auf apis zugreift...
da ich mal früher in meiner jugend auf der social platform kwick angemeldet war und dort noch ein profil habe und diese eine dev seite habe, dachte ich mir why not...

hier mal die dev seite:
KWICK! Developer Wiki

doch so ganz schlau werde ich daraus nicht...
was ich bis jetzt verstanden habe ist, das man mit "mapi" arbeiten muss,
durch weiteres suchen habe ich heraus gefunden das es sowas wie "openmapi" gibt welches mit java kompatibel sein soll...

aber das war es jetzt auch schon, zu den themen gibt es irgendwie 0 info und ich weiß auch gar nicht wie ich da eine session auf bauen soll oder ehnliches...

dachte mir vielleicht hat ja hier jemand einen tipp oder kann sein wissen teilen...

danke!


----------



## Marcinek (22. Aug 2012)

Du fängst jetzt an Programmieren zu lernen und möchtest eine uralte API ansprechen?

Hmmm...

Ich schlage etwas einfacheres vor: Twitter API zu implementieren. Oder mal generell ein einfacheres Programm, wie Namenspyramide:

M
MA
MAR
MARC
MARCIN

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Aug 2012)

Also würde auch entweder die Twitter oder die Facebook API entfehlen!


----------



## vandread (22. Aug 2012)

nein also programmieren kann ich schon 
obwohl so weit aus dem fenster lehnen möcht eich mich jetzt auch nicht...
aber swing, threats, usw... sind mir alles begriffe...

ich habe bloß noch nie ein programm geschriebe was auf eine webseite zugreift, datenbank usw ist kein thema das habe ich auch schon gemacht...

okay dann schau ich mir mal die twitter api an,
aber jetzt mal rein aus interesse angenommen ihr würdet jetzt auch was für das oben genannte beispiel machen wollen...
wie würdet ihr vor gehen?

try and error?


----------



## homer65 (22. Aug 2012)

Um eine Webseite aufzurufen kann man Klasse URLConnection benutzen.
Etwas komfortabler soll der HttpClient von der Apache Software Foundation sein. Kenne ich persönlich aber nicht.


----------

